# 2021 Audi TTS MK3 Quattro Black Edition



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Hello, new here and the proud owner of a 21 plate TTS Quattro BE, 320BHP. I am sure from what I've seen this has been posted a million times, so apologies but I cannot cope with the 20 inch wheels, yes I test drove, very aggressively and for a good period of time, however real world driving these are just too course on UK roads. 

My car has the mag-dampers but it makes little difference in Comfort.

Has anyone dropped to 19 inch wheels with a 255/35/19 tyre profile? If so I need to know if it has improved the ride quality? I was in a 2016 MB C Class Coupe Sport with 18 inch wheels and like was like a magic carpet (I miss that comfort now!!!)

Please let me know real world, UK experience and if it vastly improves the ride on 19s as I have money to spend, so its a costly decision - Looking at gloss black Romac rims which look the closest to what I have on the car today. Great car which I love, but needs to be a but softer for my long term sanity. 

Thanks in advance for your replies. 

Simon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

20” rims give little comfort regardless of suspension set up from factory although I did find comfort made a difference in my previous TTS with 20” rims.

A cheaper option would be to look to swap for a genuine set of 19” rims + cash ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

SimonH17 said:


> Hello, new here and the proud owner of a 21 plate TTS Quattro BE, 320BHP. I am sure from what I've seen this has been posted a million times, so apologies but I cannot cope with the 20 inch wheels, yes I test drove, very aggressively and for a good period of time, however real world driving these are just too course on UK roads.
> 
> My car has the mag-dampers but it makes little difference in Comfort.
> 
> ...


I have a set of 19” original rims with tyres that you could have. They look like this,










They are located in Basildon and i am open to sensible offers for them.

Denso


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

SimonH17 said:


> Hello, new here and the proud owner of a 21 plate TTS Quattro BE, 320BHP. I am sure from what I've seen this has been posted a million times, so apologies but I cannot cope with the 20 inch wheels, yes I test drove, very aggressively and for a good period of time, however real world driving these are just too course on UK roads.
> 
> My car has the mag-dampers but it makes little difference in Comfort.
> 
> ...


What are you planning to do with your old wheels - if you are selling them I would interested in either a part ex or cash purchase


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

Frizzley said:


> What are you planning to do with your old wheels - if you are selling them I would interested


Hi, i am open to sensible offers for them including the tyres and centre caps. They can be viewed by appointment if you want to see them.

Ooooooops just realised you were talking about the 20s from the OP lol.

Denso


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm on the 19s on my TTS and the ride quality is good, i did have a drive in a car with 20s and it was too harsh for my taste.


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Denso said:


> Hi, i am open to sensible offers for them including the tyres and centre caps. They can be viewed by appointment if you want to see them.
> 
> Ooooooops just realised you were talking about the 20s from the OP lol.
> 
> Denso


Cheers but Ive already got a set of those 🤣👍


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a feeling the 19s might have a tyre size of 245/35R19, not 255 (at least on OEM 19s). That's the size of the 19s on the TTRS, so would assume the TTS is the same. I believe this is the size that keeps closest to the same rolling radius between the 19s and 20s.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I had the 20s on my black edition and 19s on my other tts. I never thought it could make so much difference but the ride was so much better on the 19s.

Shame the 20s look so much better though 😆


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> I have a set of 19” original rims with tyres that you could have. They look like this,
> 
> View attachment 493977
> 
> ...


Hi yes, interested if they are in good condition with good tyres...I'm in Essex too.


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Frizzley said:


> What are you planning to do with your old wheels - if you are selling them I would interested in either a part ex or cash purchase


Providing I get a good set of 19s then I might consider selling the 20s, they've only covered 8k miles and showroom fresh...


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

SimonH17 said:


> Hi yes, interested if they are in good condition with good tyres...I'm in Essex too.


Pm me and i can make arrangements for you to see them

Denso


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Thanks. How do I Pm. New to this App also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> Pm me and i can make arrangements for you to see them
> 
> Denso


Says I can’t message for some reason. You on FB Messenger?


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

SimonH17 said:


> Says I can’t message for some reason. You on FB Messenger?


Sorry dont do FB. I will try and PM you

Denso


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

You can get me on instagram @denso_sard


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

correct



Gnasher said:


> I have a feeling the 1*9s might have a tyre size of 245/35R19*, not 255 (at least on OEM 19s). That's the size of the 19s on the TTRS, so would assume the TTS is the same. I believe this is the size that keeps closest to the same rolling radius between the 19s and 20s.


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> You can get me on instagram @denso_sard


Not on insta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if _Denso _sends a PM to you, then you will be enabled to message back to him


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> if _Denso _sends a PM to you, then you will be enabled to message back to him


I cant seem to send one to him either 🤷‍♂️ 

Denso


----------



## jstts (Dec 22, 2021)

Keep the 20"s and put on +5-10 profile? Will fill the wheel well a bit more and raise the height a little, but probably have the clearance. You could go with a slimmer tire too as the profile is a % of width. Your speedometer and mileage will be off somewhat (a few percent). Will They Fit and other wheel/tire calculators can tell you the deltas.


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> I cant seem to send one to him either
> 
> Denso


Saying Admin needs to approve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

jstts said:


> Keep the 20"s and put on +5-10 profile? Will fill the wheel well a bit more and raise the height a little, but probably have the clearance. You could go with a slimmer tire too as the profile is a % of width. Your speedometer and mileage will be off somewhat (a few percent). Will They Fit and other wheel/tire calculators can tell you the deltas.


I keep banging on about this. I swapped the 255/30/20 tyres on my 20" alloys with 255/35/20s and it's made a world of difference to the ride quality and road noise in the cabin. Speedo is out by a couple of mph, but other than that minor niggle, its the best thing I did with my TT.


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

Just changing the tyre to a different one in the same size can make the world of difference, some have much softer sidewalls than others.


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> Pm me and i can make arrangements for you to see them
> 
> Denso


I would like to understand price/condition of these. How can we speak? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

very strange... sent a message to shadi2593 (newbie, 2 messages) on nov.14th, and got his reply as well 



Denso said:


> I cant seem to send one to him either 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Denso


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> very strange... sent a message to shadi2593 (newbie, 2 messages) on nov.14th, and got his reply as well


Ok, am i missing something. How to send a message? I have spoken with others but cant seem to find the start a conversation link?

Denso


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

SimonH17 said:


> I would like to understand price/condition of these. How can we speak?
> 
> I have asked for help to start a conversation with you. Are you close to wickford at all?
> 
> ...


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

I’m north Essex but can get to you whenever. I travel all over. But I need to know very quickly as Audi might have given me an out in this car but I need to decide before Sunday. I need to know if the wheels are straight and how much tread and if they need a refurb and ideally how much as not looking to waste your time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

The wheels are at Dub Customs in wickford and can be seen at any time. If you can advise me when you will be to see them i can make the arrangements for them to be available.

We can agree on a price after that.

Denso


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you are right, looks the "conversations" function isn't working anymore, I can only read previous conversations, but can't start new ones   




Denso said:


> Ok, am i missing something. How to send a message? I have spoken with others but cant seem to find the start a conversation link?
> 
> Denso


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> The wheels are at Dub Customs in wickford and can be seen at any time. If you can advise me when you will be to see them i can make the arrangements for them to be available.
> 
> We can agree on a price after that.
> 
> Denso


Ok so I could call them then describe the condition etc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

SimonH17 said:


> Ok so I could call them then describe the condition etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that would be ok. Just ask for Dan or Sean and mention it is Denso’s TT wheels and centre caps.

I have made them aware to expect your call.

Denso


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> Yes, that would be ok. Just ask for Dan or Sean and mention it is Denso’s TT wheels and centre caps.
> 
> I have made them aware to expect your call.
> 
> Denso


Great thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

SimonH17 said:


> Great thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spoken with Dan. He should be sending me some pics and should have given you my mobile number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> Yes, that would be ok. Just ask for Dan or Sean and mention it is Denso’s TT wheels and centre caps.
> 
> I have made them aware to expect your call.
> 
> Denso


Hello, any update on these? I spoke to Dan but he’s still not sent me the pictures and we was going to pass on my number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

SimonH17 said:


> Hello, any update on these? I spoke to Dan but he’s still not sent me the pictures and we was going to pass on my number
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Simon, just been in touch with Dan now. Pictures should be on their way to you now. 

Denso


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Had a 2017 TTS with 19 inch wheels on and I know own a 2022 TTS with 20 inch wheels, and find the ride is better than on 19 inch. Have you checked the tyre pressures as this can dramatically effect the ride. Also changing wheels might effect your insurance as your car will not be stock?


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Had a 2017 TTS with 19 inch wheels on and I know own a 2022 TTS with 20 inch wheels, and find the ride is better than on 19 inch. Have you checked the tyre pressures as this can dramatically effect the ride. Also changing wheels might effect your insurance as your car will not be stock?


It’s a valid point and I’d always check. But good to hear 19s solve the issue. 20s are fine when the road is like a sheet of glass, which is rare in the uk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBlueTTS (4 mo ago)

aeroflott said:


> I keep banging on about this. I swapped the 255/30/20 tyres on my 20" alloys with 255/35/20s and it's made a world of difference to the ride quality and road noise in the cabin. Speedo is out by a couple of mph, but other than that minor niggle, its the best thing I did with my TT.


could you share some photos of how this looks?


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

SimonH17 said:


> Hello, any update on these? I spoke to Dan but he’s still not sent me the pictures and we was going to pass on my number
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Simon,

Have you received the pictures now?

Denso


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Have you received the pictures now?
> 
> Denso


Nothing mate…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

SimonH17 said:


> Nothing mate…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Calling him right now

UPDATE

Pictures will be with you within the hour, sorry about the delay.

Denso


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> Calling him right now
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> ...


Hi mate. Still nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

SimonH17 said:


> Hi mate. Still nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am really sorry that they have not done this already. I will call Dan again to find out why they have not been sent.

Denso


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> I am really sorry that they have not done this already. I will call Dan again to find out why they have not been sent.
> 
> Denso


Thanks mate. Was hoping I could have got them this weekend, but seriously thank you for your help. I know people are busy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Denso said:


> Calling him right now
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> ...


Denis, do you just want to call me? I have no idea how much you want for these wheels and I’ve not heard from Dan. My number is 07757 350181 feel free to drop me a line. If they’re over budget we can all save some time. Thanks Simon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

TheBlueTTS said:


> could you share some photos of how this looks?


Sure - 255/35 on a 20" rim:


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

I’m still looking for a set of 19s for my 2021 TTS. anyone…?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

I have a set of 19's from my 2022 S-Line, but they're alloys only without tyres. They're on Gumtree if anyone is interested.


----------



## TheBlueTTS (4 mo ago)

aeroflott said:


> Sure - 255/35 on a 20" rim:
> 
> View attachment 494363


hardly noticeable from the 30s they look good. Is the ride smoother or quieter?


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

TheBlueTTS said:


> hardly noticeable from the 30s they look good. Is the ride smoother or quieter?


What does this do for the speedo accuracy..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

SimonH17 said:


> What does this do for the speedo accuracy..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

Frizzley said:


> View attachment 494796


Excellent. That might actually save my license 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

TheBlueTTS said:


> hardly noticeable from the 30s they look good. Is the ride smoother or quieter?


It's like night and day vs the 30s. Ride is much smoother - less crashing over potholes and bumps, and no more nicks out of my alloys. Definitely quieter all round. I did go for the acoustic dampening tyres from Pirelli, so this might have helped further with road noise too.

As for speedo errors, as per the chart above, it now reads a couple of MPH lower than actual speed, so worth watching out for that. But I've not had any issues - if you're speeding, you're speeding at the end of the day, but be aware of the trigger points with some cameras as it might just push you over any grace built into the sensors I would imagine.

Edit - think it was these tyres I went for. They were on offer earlier this year - I paid £165 per corner.


----------



## SimonH17 (2 mo ago)

aeroflott said:


> It's like night and day vs the 30s. Ride is much smoother - less crashing over potholes and bumps, and no more nicks out of my alloys. Definitely quieter all round. I did go for the acoustic dampening tyres from Pirelli, so this might have helped further with road noise too.
> 
> As for speedo errors, as per the chart above, it now reads a couple of MPH lower than actual speed, so worth watching out for that. But I've not had any issues - if you're speeding, you're speeding at the end of the day, but be aware of the trigger points with some cameras as it might just push you over any grace built into the sensors I would imagine.
> 
> Edit - think it was these tyres I went for. They were on offer earlier this year - I paid £165 per corner.


Really helpful. I think I will make the switch in the new year. Thank you for taking the time to reply so thoroughly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

